# How StabiliTrak works



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Stabilitrak and ABS actually work together to enforce the rule that in case of a skid, steer where you want the car to go. Also, if you're braking hard through a turn (yes, I know drivers' ed teachers say don't do this but it's not always possible to avoid) and the wheels start to lock up, ABS will engage, but the stabilitrak system will actually override the ABS computer and allow a wheel to lock up if needed to restore the car to the turn radius requested by the steering wheel input. Also, if your stabilitrak or traction control engages, the cruise control will disengage.

Does anyone know if the Cruze has the ability to send drive train power to both front wheels independently? If so, stabilitrak will also use this capability along with brakes to return the car to the steering wheel requested turning radius.

Stabilitrak uses not only the input from the steering wheel but also the same sensors that control side air bag deployment. It is very possible to be in a high speed turn and hit a bump and the resulting body roll, even with no traction loss, will trigger both the stabiltrak and traction control systems. I know, I can do this on command on the ramp from eastbound C-470 to northbound I-25 while driving the posted 65 MPH limit.

One final note about Stabilitrak - just about every bloody fault code, including a loose gas cap, will disable this system. So if your car is throwing the Stabiltrak off lights at you and you have a check engine light, ignore the Stabilitrak light until the check engine light is resolved.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Now your Talking !!!:sigh::sigh: Twins !!!


----------

